# Open to all styles, bagua seminar Cleve. OH



## wingchunner (Nov 29, 2004)

LUI STYLE BAGUA Seminar with Master Zhang Yun in Cleveland Ohio
 Dates: 12-11 10:00 Am to 5:00 PM 
12-12 9:00 Am to 4:00 PM 
Location: Cleveland Martial Arts Center
 2435 Superior Ave, Cleveland Ohio 44108 
Contact: Carl Dechiara 
 cell 330-573-7820 
 email cd2@earthlink.net
The seminar will cover: 
 - Bagua Basics 
 - Bagua 8 Mother palms
 - Lui straight line bagua ( most of the seminar will be spent doing Lui straight line 64 movement bagua, with applications)

Should be a great seminar , come ready to work hard.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 29, 2004)

Can you elaborate more on what this bagua is? At least for some of us who haven't a clue at what it is.
 :asian:


----------



## wingchunner (Nov 30, 2004)

Liu style bagua was created by Liu Dekuan to teach bagua quickly.  Liu Dekuan studied under some of Dong Hai Chuan's (viewed as the creator of baguachang) top disciples (Cheng).  It's broken down into 8 sections with 8 techniques in each section (or gua).  IF you would like even more information I recommend doing a search on "Liu Dekuan".  The seminar will be conducted by Master Zhang Yun who was a disciple of the recently late Wang Peishang.
His website is:

http://www.geocities.com/ycgf/ycgf_Ass.htm

  Master Yun wrote an article about him in the latest issue of Tai Chi Magazine.

If you need more information on Carl Dechiara and his school you can get all the information you want at:
http://www.immortalpalm.com

Marty


----------



## Dragongate (Mar 12, 2008)

*Hello Everyone,*
*I am new to this community. I want to give everyone a Hello. I would like to share some information regarding an soon to occur workshop - this is parts 1-2 (firste 2 sets of 8) the other parts will be offered throughout this year.  It will be taught by Sifu Liu Xiao Ling in Takoma Park, Maryland.*

*To register or make inquiries please contact wudangmartialarts@gmail.com*
*Workshops located in Takoma Park, Maryland - please contact the above email address for specifics.*

*64 Zhang Straight Bagua*
*March 15 & 16, 2008*
2-Day Workshop
Saturday Part 1
Sunday Part 2
3:00  5:00 pm
Tuition: $150.00 for BOTH Days


----------

